# Error while running ./extract-files.sh



## invisifresh (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi guys, thank you in advanced for the help. I've been going through the Cyanogenmod tutorial for building/flashing CM onto my Galaxy SIII. I'm up to the point where I run extract-files.sh and I k eep getting the following error:

"repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b cm-10.2"

I checked in with the guys at the IRC and one gentleman suggested I use The Muppet repository, but I haven't found too much information regarding it. Does anyone have any suggestions or reading for me?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

"repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b cm-10.2"

is not an error, that's a command (minus the quotes)


----------



## hackworks (Jul 24, 2011)

TheMuppet repository has the device blobs and using that, you do not need to extract files from your phone.


----------

